# Anyone buying a video iPod?



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

Has anyone ordered a video iPod or are you planning to? I'll be visiting the Yorkdale Apple store in a couple weeks and would like to pick up one to take on the plane with me (my mini is getting full). Hopefully they'll be in stock.

Anyone else getting one?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

No, I won't be buying a video iPod, but I might be picking up one of these next week:

http://www.archos.com/products/av_700/

You get way more for your money, a heck of a lot more in technology and it works with a Mac.


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

The Archos operating system, although fairly easy to navigate, is really not well designed and has many small details that really slow you down. I sold my Archos after having it for 2 weeks, simple because of the OS, and if you don't value that then I think your missing half the value of the mac and ipod.


----------



## Ighareeb (Aug 10, 2005)

had the older gen archos...got the ipod mini for free...well,,,hmpf free sounded good at the time lol...i find ipods are just a fashion statement END, they have no advantage technology wise...my archos player did videos almost 1.5 years ago lol and the new model has a camera built in


----------



## parousia (Feb 15, 2001)

MacGYVER said:


> No, I won't be buying a video iPod, but I might be picking up one of these next week:
> 
> http://www.archos.com/products/av_700/
> 
> You get way more for your money, a heck of a lot more in technology and it works with a Mac.



HOLY CRAP those things are expensive....

I would rather buy a iBook for that price.

Geez

parousia

BTW IMHO that is why the video iPod will be successful, not only is it a lot cheaper but of course it already has the beginnings of media tie-ins.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

I had an archos AV140. To say the best i was unsatisfied.

Theres no way to organize music except by folders, no way to auto sync, battery life was shot to hell in a few months and videos had a very difficult tear-out-your-hair video conversion process to work on the archos.

Saying 'works with mac' is really an overstatement, as its just a portable hard drive that happens to have music and video capabilities.

I ordered a video iPod, though i wont use video - i have my PSP and its brilliant screen for that. I would have liked a nano but 10gb of music and 4gb of photos, the nano just wont cut it. I intend to put videos on the iPod for viewing on a PC (ie using as a portable HDD


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

parousia said:


> I would rather buy a iBook for that price.


Exactly, the advantage of the iPod and PSP etc. is that they're portable, this beast is massive and overpriced, an iBook would do way more, and on a 12" screen.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

stillmot said:


> The Archos operating system, although fairly easy to navigate, is really not well designed and has many small details that really slow you down. I sold my Archos after having it for 2 weeks, simple because of the OS, and if you don't value that then I think your missing half the value of the mac and ipod.


I'm guessing you didn't own or try one of the latest video archos products like the AV 700, you had one of the earlier models?

I never looked at any other company until I saw what Archos did to their current line up of products. They were able to:

1. Have a 7" screen display
2. Record straight from your television to the device, there is no in between buying of TV shows or burning tv shows to your Mac or media disk and then to your iPod.
3. You can put your own videos on to it
4. It plays music, yes ok, so it plays in MP3 format only if you own a Mac, but no big deal.
5. It allows you to upload your photos directly from your digital camera and then view them right there on the device, no stupid in between gadget like on the iPod.
6. You can hook it up to your TV and watch your videos, or photos on your television
7. It even allows for some gaming to be played on the device.

Apple could have easily made something similar instead of rushing to the market with a half ass finished product in my opinion once again. It would have been nice to have an iPod that could do the above but in an Apple fashion sort of way.

I believe Apple will deliver such product eventually, but when is the big question when the competition is advancing quicker then Apple with the technology at hand in the portable arena.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> I'm guessing you didn't own or try one of the latest video archos products like the AV 700, you had one of the earlier models?
> 
> I never looked at any other company until I saw what Archos did to their current line up of products. They were able to:
> 
> ...


Very very niche market. Why would anyone want to enter that?

Good luck with your archos, if in a few months you want a noose, you can borrow the one i used when i had my archos.


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

I ordered mine (30 GB; white) hours after the announcement. Can't wait to get it. I already have 97 videos to put in it. Hehehe. Mostly music. Some I just purchased. Can't wait.

I also tried that DVD extraction technique and I have some Simpsons episodes to put in as well. It took a long time though so I am hoping they will start selling TV shows soon in Canada. (I know. I may have to wait a long long time.)

Sander


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

i have a Black 30GB on order!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Underwhelmed. Not buying. I just don't know if 2.5 inches is a nice enough size for watching videos. Photos alone, on an iPod Photo are too small on a 2" screen. Battery life for video is pretty short. IF I was to buy a TV show from iTunes, I'd hope the resolution was better. For a few bucks more, might as well just buy the DVD.

My iPod car kit, case, and iTrip would be useless as well. That's another $100 investment that I'm not willing to make.

Sticking with my free 20GB iPod color.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

My big thing is size and portability, so the archos thing would be too bulky for me, as would a PSP. I want an iPod mainly because of my music, but I think it's very cool that I could watch a t.v. show on it if I wanted to. So that's why I want one.

I purchased one music video off the iTunes music store so far, just to check it out. I might pick up a pixar one as well. I would also like to add my own video clips but I have no idea how to do that, or what file type it would need to be. Is there a program that will do that (preferrably one already included with the Mac or one that's free)?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The Archos requires you to record in real time from your cable box. This may or may not be a hassle depending on your habits. The simple fact is that there probably is a market for these devices and some people will be happy with them. The iPod isn't for everyone and the 2.5 cm screen is way too small for viewing anything longer than 30 mins or so. If you want to watch movies on the go, then other options are to get a laptop or perhaps a portable DVD player. I just bought a nano and think its perfect in its form facotr and interface so I can't justify a new iPod. If I did buy one, the video capability would simply be an added benefit to the music playing and interface. This is not a device for watching movies.....


----------



## Oliver_G (May 9, 2005)

I am buying one ... i ordered it on wednesday! Its my first iPod! I almost pooped my pants when i ordered it! (White 30 GB)


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

used to be jwoodget said:


> The Archos requires you to record in real time from your cable box. This may or may not be a hassle depending on your habits. The simple fact is that there probably is a market for these devices and some people will be happy with them. The iPod isn't for everyone and the 2.5 cm screen is way too small for viewing anything longer than 30 mins or so. If you want to watch movies on the go, then other options are to get a laptop or perhaps a portable DVD player. I just bought a nano and think its perfect in its form facotr and interface so I can't justify a new iPod. If I did buy one, the video capability would simply be an added benefit to the music playing and interface. This is not a device for watching movies.....


I'm not sure for what function you're referring to, but the Archos media players are capable of playing all sorts of encoded video, including my favourite and IMO the best, Xvid.

I agree it's not something I'd want to watch full length movies on.. but Family Guys episodes and the like would be fun.. as well as short video clips. Since the price remains the same (and is actually $20 cheaper for the 60GB) it's basically just a really nice bonus, on top of the smaller size, nicer form factor, improved audio quality, etc, etc...


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

*me! me!*

I've got a 60GB black ipod on order. The video part is just a bonus, really I was looking for an excuse to update my 15GB 3rd gen iPod. I think video podcasts are going to be HUGE!!!


----------



## iJay (Nov 10, 2002)

*I want Fiewire*

I think the new iPod is cool, but i love Firewire


----------



## tintin (Sep 19, 2005)

I've ordered both a black and white 30GB. I sold my 30GB Photo just the other day for $275, and ordered the new 30GB for $356 + tax (corporate discount, almost as good as education). For the incremental $135, I think it's worth it.

Not sure which color I want to keep though. I looked at the black Nano's at the Apple store, and man did they look like crap after being handled so much. I tend to think I'll stick with white, which can be any color I want with a skin on it anyhow.

I'm looking forward to it - starting to make videos and subscribe to video podcasts already. I've watched full length movies on my PocketPC off a 256MB chip - same resolution, slightly bigger screen. They're perfect for my TTC commute. And my BeyondTV PVR will encode shows to a compatible format (I think) automatically, and save them where I want so they'll be popped on too.


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

I would buy one if Apple had the option of 160 Gigs, a 16:9 screen (6" Diag.), and FM radio.

As for pictures and video, well, I just use my camera. The screen is smaller than the new iPod but my camera cost less and is expandable.

Besides, the ability to just view synq'd calendars and addresses is not that useful.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

tintin said:


> and ordered the new 30GB for $356 + tax (corporate discount, almost as good as education).



Blistering barnacles!


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

Mine just shipped out today, should be here on Thursday!!!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I am waiting to see how video looks when using the TV out ... I tried hooking my PB up to my TV yesterday (via S-Video) to check out how a downloaded music video looked.

I was pleasantly surprised ... it looked better than I expected (I have certainly seen worse) ... while you can tell there is not a huge amount of resolution when viewing right in front of the TV ... once you are back at normal viewing distance, the picture is definitely watchable.


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

ill wait till they come out with the ipod with teleportation abilities then ill look into a 60 gig!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Blain_132 said:


> ill wait till they come out with the ipod with teleportation abilities then ill look into a 60 gig!


They do have teleportation abilities ... $$$ goes from your wallet right to Apple.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

My father bought one for my mother after she was so impressed with mine (since january, and she's impressed with my iBook since mid-august).

 I gotta love the new baby too!


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

Just got my new Black 60gigger. Looks sexy!! It's still synching up now (my library is around 15G), I'll post about how good/bad the video is once it's done!!


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

go to www.arstechnica.com they have a good review of the 30G ipod including critique of the video out. they claim it is the same quality as broadcast TV when output to a standard (non HD) television.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm glad to hear good stuff about the video iPod so far. I'd mostly just watch movies and clips on the iPod itself, but it'd be neat to share photos and slideshows on a t.v. (when visiting relatives for example).

We'll be stopping at the Yorkdale Apple store on Monday so I'm debating a purchase. I'd really like to get one, but I'm wondering if I should wait till they're at Shoppers, then I can get the optimum points. Although, I'll probably cave as soon as I see them at the Apple store.


----------



## UsedToLoveWindows (Mar 5, 2005)

*Deposit placed!*

Just put my deposit down at the DAL University computer store for one. Should be here tomorrow or Monday  (Black 30GB)

I was also looking at an Archos or DVD-XPOD for the video capabilities. However, for the price of over $800.00 compared to under $400.00....I'll take the iPod. Now my U2 Special Edition can be place in a shrine like it should be 

Regs,

CJM


----------



## tintin (Sep 19, 2005)

redeemingspirit said:


> Just got my new Black 60gigger. Looks sexy!! It's still synching up now (my library is around 15G), I'll post about how good/bad the video is once it's done!!


When did you order yours, such that it shipped on the 17th (as in your earlier post)? I ordered mine the morning of the 13th - maybe I missed the boat on the first block of inventory released on the 12th? My order is still 'processing'.

Congrats on receiving yours - it's got to be one of the first to hit the streets, at least around here.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I realise this is probably in porportion to the new Click wheel and wider screen, but is the iPod itself wider? It seems like it's been expanded outwards a little.

Is this the case?


----------



## tintin (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope - optical illusion. It's the same width, just a lot thinner - check the Apple site for the specifications.


----------



## Troutmagnet (Jul 30, 2002)

I thought it looked wider too... weird... that's the first thing that struck me...

Anywho, I'm happy with my UMD playing PSP right now... Manga just sent me a whole heaping stack of classic anime and I'm loving it...
I swap out my 1 GB memory stick from my Cybershot P200, download Family Guy episodes from my DVD collection and watch them on my lunch break...

Now I'm just waiting for that DayStar PSP HD to ship in North America and UMD's to begin the universal manufacturer approach and I'll be set...

People should really check this puppy out y'know... If you're a gamer into movies too and don't mind supporting the industry and shelling out for original copies (ahem) then the PSP is really nicely priced and convenient alternative (5 - 6" 16:9 format)... and it compliments a piano black Nano perfectly...

The price for UMD's are slowly coming down too - saw my first full priced multi-episode UMD movie (Ren and Stimpy Season 1 & 2 compilation) for less than ten bucks ($9.99) in WalMart the other day - who are apparently now stocking the entire UMD catalog of movies...

Now that Sony has shipped over 10 million units, you can expect to see a lot more movie studios distributing their media in UMD format and the prices will certainly drop...


----------



## redeemingspirit (Jun 20, 2005)

howdy folks, been playing with the new ipod lots of fun.

I have an old 3G 15gig ipod, and it's basically the same size, but a little heavier. It just looks bigger because the screen is wider. The 4G click wheel is cool.

Watching videos on the ipod is kinda cool, but I've decided to look at it the same way it's been promoted - it's not a video ipod, but an ipod that plays video. I'm not sure I would be watching TV shows on it daily, but I think the video podcasts are cool.

Don't know what else to tell you about it really - it works just like a normal ipod. I beat the heck out of my last one, and didn't really care about the scratches. Given that the screen visibility is much more important, I've been carrying it around in the sleeve it comes with, which fits like a glove and is very soft inside protecting the unit from the usual bumps and scrapes.

It sounds better to my ears, but it's quite difficult to tell - it could just be all in my mind.

tintin - I ordered mine on the 12th after the anouncement.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm trying to figure out the mix of 30s and 60s??
Initially I figured 60s only but some feedback indicated good interest in 30s as well.
Thoughts??


----------



## Troutmagnet (Jul 30, 2002)

If I was in the market for a hard drive based video product, the 60GB would be a no-brainer to me...

Anyone have a ripped movie on an iPod? What's the file size like?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think it depends on the Codec - as low as 1 gig and as high as 9 gigs I'm told.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

The 30gbs might be good in bundles, MacDoc...and some people would still probably be interested because they are less expensive. Although I do agree...double the capacity and better battery life while still being less thin than the 20gb monochrome is pretty attractive for the extra $$$.


----------



## tonybeak (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm going to get myself a white 30 GB as soon as I see it in a store. Does the Apple store or Carbon have them in stock?


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

If someone is in the market for an iPod with large capacity anyway, the 30Gb is a good deal with very nice "bonus" features like video and photo.

However, for those who want their device to do everything, get a PSP instead. Watching movies on that LCD is a pleasure, and the expandability is unrivaled. Still, for me, music is the most important thing, so I'll go with an iPod.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I think I'll add a couple of 30s to the mix. Thanx


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

No video iPod for me - just bought a 60 gig in the summer & love it! Of all my portable devices, my iPod is my favourite and I use it every day!


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

i'd probably buy a iPod or a nano after they are perfected, and all the bug are worked out of it


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

I was seriously considering it, but then I realized my Rev. A Powerbook doesn't have USB2 ports. No Firewire, no money from me


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Just ordered mine just then.  

Sold my iPod photo and got the money for that and ordered myself a White, 5G, 30GB iPod Video.


----------



## Oliver_G (May 9, 2005)

*Mine's almost here*

My 30 GB white iPod should be here on Tuesday. I ordered it the day Apple announced it. I got "Oliver Gaskin's Key to Popularity" engraved on it!


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I was going to engrave it with:

WARNING: iPod may
cause diarreah


or

WARNING: iPod may explode



...but I thought they both looked tackey.. or that engravgin in general did. So I skiped that


----------



## tintin (Sep 19, 2005)

I had one on order, scheduled to arrive on Wed next week. But, lucky me, I was in Yorkdale mall today and voila - my 30GB White is upstairs charging/synching. They seemed to have a good number in stock. They also honoured my corporate discount which saved me a whopping $22. They will also accept a return of the one I have on order, so I don't have to ship that one back to Apple.

Something to play with on the subway tomorrow! The case is kind of lame, but will suffice for now. It also has a clear plastic protector applied to the entire face of the unit, which I've left in place. It has no markings on it or anything - just there to protect the surface of the unit and all the controls work fine through it anyhow. You wouldn't know it was there if you didn't look closely.

All in all a very nice upgrade from my 30GB Photo, and well worth the $100 incremental cost from what I sold my old one for.


----------



## tonybeak (Mar 4, 2005)

You can't put items on hold at the Apple store, can you?


----------



## tintin (Sep 19, 2005)

No clue. I tried to call earlier to do that, but never got through and ended up needing to go to Yorkdale anyhow. I'm lucky in that it's only 15 minutes from my house. It was a ZOO in there today - typical weekend I guess, but they had lots of people on the cash counter, which is where you go for the iPods. If you can get a sales person, get them to get you the iPod and cash you out. Otherwise, beeline it for the front of the line and ask for yours.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Porn industry rushes to adapt offerings for Apple's new video-capable iPod 



> "It hasn't taken the adult industry long to figure out how to transform Apple's iPod into the iPorn.......


Nuff said, the Video Capable iPod is the next sex toy.
Along with the new iSight iMac and PhotoBooth! Whoopie!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Heart said:


> Porn industry rushes to adapt offerings for Apple's new video-capable iPod
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said, the Video Capable iPod is the next sex toy. Along with the new iSight iMac and PhotoBooth! Whoopie!


I wonder if Paris Hilton has a video ipod. Tee hee.


----------



## tintin (Sep 19, 2005)

This is the coolest thing ever. I've watched full length movies on my PocketPC, and have had any number of MP3 players, including various iPods, but this thing takes the cake. Video Podcasting is killer.

I just wish iTunes was in general faster. I run a Windows (gasp) Athlon 2500 box with 1GB RAM and gazillions of GB, with a 5+ meg Rogers connection, and frankly, iTunes is slow. I just can't imagine it running on a slower box. Patience is a virtue I guess.

Now I just need to sort out the encoding so I can take my movies that have already been encoded into 320x240 WMV files for my PocketPC. Ronin fits comfortably on a 256MB SD card, so you can imagine how many full length films will fit on a 30GB drive


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

What part of iTunes is slow specifically?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've been debating on whether to buy a Video iPod or a 2nd hand laptop to use with
my Digital Camera, It looks like I'll be buying the Video iPod.
I just wish that the Video iPod had a Compact Flash card reader as an accessory.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

You can buy a Belkin card reader for the iPod as an accessory.
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_ID=158350


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

RISCHead said:


> You can buy a Belkin card reader for the iPod as an accessory


Yeah I know, Except it sucks, I might as well just run down the battery in my
camera rather than buy non rechargeable batteries to run down on something else.

I would love to make still images and movie clips with my digital camera and then
store them in the new Video iPod just for a short time until I can get them to my
home base computer.

What I need is just so simple...Why does Apple and everyone else have to make the
life of a professional photograher so difficult?


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, the video iPod (5G) has a USB cable accessory to read off the camera directly. If your camera supports USB 2.0, I hear the transfer rates aren't too bad. Of course if you're working with large RAW images, it may still suck! Same is true if your camera only supports USB 1.0


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

RISCHead said:


> Well, the video iPod (5G) has a USB cable accessory to read off the camera directly. If your camera supports USB 2.0, I hear the transfer rates aren't too bad. Of course if you're working with large RAW images, it may still suck! Same is true if your camera only supports USB 1.0


Now that's something I didn't know, I thought you had to buy an Apple Camera
accessory in order to read and transfer a digital cameras contents.
I'll have to investigate that a bit more.


I have a Konica/Minolta Dimage A2 which should be on the list of supported cameras.

D


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

hmm.. I misspoke - its not a cable accessory, you need to buy the Apple iPod Camera connector.
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...S1U1moPWEXl/7.SLID?mco=55EFC253&nplm=M9861G/A

But that lets you do a direct USB transfer and with USB 2.0 should be fast.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

We have the 30GB model in stock now at Carbon T.O. and the video looks really, really nice. Better than I expected.

I was also amazed at how thin the unit is. Feel free to pop by if you're in the area. We only have the 30 GB model in stock in white at the moment, but we will take pre-orders for the other sizes and colours.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm thinking that I might buy the 30 gb Video iPod when I'm down in Houston, Tx
sometime next month, I think I'm allowed to buy it without taxes, I'll be out of
Canada for about 8 days. (Someone mentioned something about it in another thread)

Found the site about duty free:
http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/newsroom/factsheets/2004/0816duty-e.html



> What can I bring back with me?
> 
> When you return to Canada, you may qualify for a personal exemption. Personal exemptions allow you to bring goods of a certain value into the country without paying the regular duties. If you have been outside Canada for:
> 
> ...


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

We'll be heading out to the yorkdale store in a couple hours. I can't wait to check out the video screen. I have a bad feeling I'll probably be buying one. I keep telling myself no, but the Apple part of my brain keeps saying yes. 

If I do buy one, it'll be a 30gig white iPod. It'd be great to have the larger one, but 30 is an upgrade from my 4gig mini, and it's cheaper.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

CarbonKen said:


> We have the 30GB model in stock now at Carbon T.O. and the video looks really, really nice. Better than I expected.
> 
> I was also amazed at how thin the unit is. Feel free to pop by if you're in the area. We only have the 30 GB model in stock in white at the moment, but we will take pre-orders for the other sizes and colours.


sweet! I saw them at Yorkdale over the weekend and have to agree - video was much better than I had expected and its thin!

Nice to hear you have the 30GB one - I was thinking about the 60GB one, but may be overkill  given that I'll probably want the next one before I fill this one up.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

dolawren said:


> Now that's something I didn't know, I thought you had to buy an Apple Camera
> accessory in order to read and transfer a digital cameras contents.
> I'll have to investigate that a bit more.
> 
> ...


Your camera is indeed supported
http://www.apple.com/ipod/compatibility/cameraconnector.html

and its USB 2.0!
http://www.cameras.co.uk/specs/minolta-dimage-a2.cfm


----------

